# Eclipse



## Seeker (Nov 16, 2009)

I've installed Eclipse from ports
Then it's plugin for web dev. - Aptana

```
# cd /usr/ports/java/eclipse-aptana
```

Finally I've added PHP support.
phpeclipse plugin

```
# cd /usr/ports/java/phpeclipse
```

After typing eclipse as a non root user, I get splash screen and fail:
(last entry from log)

```
!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2009-11-16 08:59:16.695
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
java.lang.IllegalStateException: Unable to acquire application service. Ensure that the org.eclipse.core.runtime bundle is resolved and started (see config.ini).
        at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:74)
        at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:386)
        at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
        at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:553)
        at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:508)
        at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1240)
        at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1216)
```

After I run: 
	
	



```
eclipse -debug
```
, at some line, I get only this error:

```
:1: error: unexpected character `\223', expected keyword - e.g. `style'
```
, which does not reveal it's source


----------



## Seeker (Nov 16, 2009)

Solved:

1) Started it once as a ROOT
2) Switched to 'regular' user
3) Deleted .eclipse dir in ~


----------

